# Aegis frame, ever broken one??



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

My Aegis frame cracked yesterday. I'm looking for input on their warranty service....how easy is it?? Turnaround time? etc.. Thanks.


----------



## daveIT (Mar 12, 2004)

*Call them...*

They are a good bunch of people and would be happy to talk to you!


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*I did*



daveIT said:


> They are a good bunch of people and would be happy to talk to you!


They looked at the frame, realized it was a warranty problem and repaired it. I haven't seen the frame yet - its' at my LBS. He not too thrilled with the repair job. I have to wait until Tuesday. If I don't like the job they did, I'll talk to them again, and return it in the winter.

THanks


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

What did they do, put a bead of super glue along the crack?


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*I'll find out today*



divve said:


> What did they do, put a bead of super glue along the crack?


From my understanding, they cut out the bad tube and replaced it with a new one then refinished the area. We'll see how it looks.


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*It's perfect*



PaulCL said:


> From my understanding, they cut out the bad tube and replaced it with a new one then refinished the area. We'll see how it looks.


No, they did not cut the tube. They somehow just fixed the area. My LBS owner is WAY too picky. I can't see any problems at all. While repairing the top tube, Aegis also fixed a shifter boss and a couple of nicks. thank you Aegis!


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

So it was super glue after all  Good to hear it turned out okay.


----------

